

Good books to read if you want to create a web startup - ericbrooke
http://ericbrooke.wordpress.com/2012/06/27/good-books-to-read-if-you-want-to-create-a-web-startup/

======
chrisabruce
I think Ash Maurya's book "Running Lean" should be on this list and probably
near the top.

